

How apps receive $1.50 CPM - natelam
https://developer.amazon.com/public/community/post/Tx3FON51WGLANVJ/Here-s-How-Thousands-of-Apps-are-Receiving-a-Guaranteed-1-50-Banner-CPM

======
jesusmichael
$1.50 CPM... haha!! And its capped @ $3000? There are tons of ways to make
much more if you have any decent traffic.

